# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  اتصال به گوشی و اجرای برنامه بر روی گوشی

## sajioo

دوستان سلام
با بررسی های که بنده انجام دادم شبیه ساز اندروید روی کامپیوتر من اجرا نمی شود ( رم 2 گیگ )
حالا میخوام بدونم اگر من برنامه رو بنویسم در دلفیxe5
می تونم با اتصال گوشی یا تبلتم به کامپیوتر برنامه رو در اونا ران کنم و نتیجه را مشاهده کنم؟
لطفا اگر راهی داره حتما بنده را راهنمایی کامل بفرمایید
تشکر :قلب:

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام.
شما می تونید با فعال کردن تیک "رفع عیب" یا همون Debug گوشی رو به سیستم وصل کنید و در مود "دستگاه های رسانه ای MTP" با کابل وصل شید.
در این صورت گوشی شما به عنوان یک دستگاه امولاتور به برنامه شناسانده می شه. هنگام ران ممکنه سوالی ازتون پرسیده بشه که روی چی ران کنم، گوشی رو انتخاب کنید.

----------


## sajioo

دوستان تبلت من galaxy tab2 هستش اما هر کاری کردم در بخش دلفی نشونش نداد. چکار کنم؟
 :گریه: 

تا اینجا پیش رفتم android.jpg

اما این rsxe5_android غیر فعاله
چکارش کنم ؟

----------


## یوسف زالی

راست کلیک روش چی نشون می ده؟

----------


## sajioo

> راست کلیک روش چی نشون می ده؟


یوسف جان راست کلیک میکنم active داره ولی غیر فعاله
نمیشه کلیکش کرد

----------


## یوسف زالی

شاید علتش این باشه که فقط همین یک امولاتور رو داره و نمی تونی غیر فعالش کنی، یعنی این که بصورت پیش فرض فعاله.
برنامه رو ران می کنی روی گوشی میاد بالا؟
تنظیمات گوشی رو ست کردید؟

----------

